# R2-C-THRU from Lee Silva



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

These 2 marvelous shooters came from Lee Silva few days ago.. I'm almost speechless.... I couldn't find a proper place at home to take pics of these beauties... headed to beach before sunset.... pics tells the rest....

​





​





​





​





​





​






Bonus  typical rush hours after work, coastal railway in Colombo

​





​​


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow u lucky lucky blessed man. I'm so jealous. Congrats on getting those. U deserve them Irfhan. Ur Def one of the good guys and so is Lee. Those are stunning. The finest craftsmanship there is


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

R2 is a great looking, feeling and shooting frame. I love mine. The double stacked one is pretty sweet too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lee knows what to do, how to do it, and who to send it to! :bowdown: Congrats Irfan. Hope you enjoy those cool little shooters! :wub:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

real works of art there. stir the soul. thank you for the beautiful photos!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the train photo. I only thought things were bad here.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice  Lee has "Vision" his designs have an artist touch


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cute little zippers there! Thanks for sharing E~Man!! Lee is a great craftsman


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Back for a second look...... Is that a button there? Looks like something going on there E~Shot.... Investigate and report back to us


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Back for a second look...... Is that a button there? Looks like something going on there E~Shot.... Investigate and report back to us


 :naughty:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice slingshots! i thought that last photo was your moving targets for practice. :neener:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmm is that a button or a rivet, guys. :iono:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Hmm is that a button or a rivet, guys. :iono:


 :bouncy:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I bet the double core frame illuminates.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like a magnet


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> Looks like a magnet


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Great work done, Lee!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOMENESS!!!!

Those are really some gems!! Pictures are AMAZING, by the way :naughty:

Best Regards!!!

Q


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> I bet the double core frame illuminates.


 :bouncy: :bouncy: :bonk:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Yep, my money's on a light up slingshot and I'm dying over here! Super cool, man!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

My money is on a hidden ray gun. Keep a fire extinguisher handy while searching for the trigger! :rofl:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

These are some terrific photographs, Irfhan!

I am so happy you are pleased with your new shooters...

Your generosity is legend here on the forum, so to give a little back feels really good.

Thank you so much, my friend...


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Now these are 2 cool looking shooters. Really awesome work, Lee!

Have fun, Irfan! May the light....eeer.....force be with you!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

cool shooters.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Cool sumptuous elegance. Those are *Frostalicious*.







I'll take the double-decker cone with the distinguished golden navel and crystal blue compartment. Illumination*?* *Really**!* Exciting.

Very pretty stuff. Love how they seem to sparkle and shimmer...


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*e-shot*
















You know... if you want to take more pics of these, I would not be bored at all. :cookie:

Are those *metal pins* through the forks of one of these







And is the little *gold button* a Maker's Mark









Still lovely to see.


----------

